
Internet Voting: A Requiem for the Dream - nkurz
http://phrack.org/issues/69/11.html
======
slim
Voting here refers only to elections.

Indeed voting using computers for elections is the worst thing one can do. But
voting on policy/law for example should be done more often and using computers
as the risks are mitigated by other factors

